# whats the best breed for roo's that are both nice and protective



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

my buddy asked me to post this question he want to get a flock in the spring but cant pick a breed. he is looking for a dual purpose breed with a hen that lays a large amount of eggs each year and during winter but also wants a roo that wont attack his children but will the protect the flock from an occasional raccoon or opossum. he has so far shown interest in Barred Plymouth Rock, Wyandotte, Orpington's, Rhode island red/white's or maybe new hampshire's. what are your guy's thoughts, i know every chicken is different but which are usually nice and calm he will be hand raising them from puff balls


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I just LOVE Cochin roo's!!! Every one I've had has been the most sweetest, and caring all around. I had a white cochin roo that would jump up to a tree and pull the leaves off. Then he would call the girls. Also, he was great with the chicks. I've had 3 others since him, and all are very nice. The one I have now is young, and started mating the girls a little rough, but I see he is calming down. I saw him scratch at the ground for bugs, and call the girls today. He's also on the look-out for predators. Never had any get aggressive with me either! But...I just LOVE cochins!


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

its really a bird by bird basis when it comes to rooster temprament, also if you hand raise a rooster you can run into problems where they dont have the same respect of you and see you as part of the flock that needs to be dominated and this will cause him to be mean, 
also a rooster will not "protect" a flock from a preditor, a **** or possom will just kill and eat him and move on to the rest of the flock, the best you can hope for is a bird that will sound an alarm if they are out side during the day if he sees something not quite right and give the warning, 

best bet is to try a few differint breeds and see what they like and try out a few roosters along the way


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

dazlin 
it sounds like your Cochin's are nice roos but arnt they more of an ornamental? how do the hens lay? 

ksalguy
okay bird by bird basis i would hate if i were to spend all this time "taming" and hand raising a little cockerel to have it attempt to "dominate" me or my friend you come after me its the pot with you!

are there any breeds that he should completely stay away from as far as roo's being meaner than hell?


----------



## Karen in Alabam (Jul 21, 2010)

My buff Orpington, is the favorite amongst the ladies. When the other roosters are after them they run to Peter for safe haven. He is very alert, does sound an alarm, and always lets the girls eat first. Besides that he is gorgeous. He was about 6 months old when I got him, and the guy I got him from started with about 2k chicks. So he never got a real hands on treatment and he is hands down our favorite. Also all the other roosters respect him.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, apparently there is some rooster raising trick and it seems we have it because we have NEVER raised a mean one. We raised 37 this year.

We handle our chicks a lot. Hens, roosters, doesn't matter. The roosters probably get handled more because a lot of them show big personality right in the brooder. We aren't usually sure they're roosters (though the dangle test works well for us, others have reported that they have no luck with it) until they feather out, but every time DD has a favorite chick it's a rooster.

While we handle them alot, we don't let them be "rude". Most animals will calm down if you take the ground away from them and a chicken is no exception. If they rush at you or give you the stink-eye, they get picked up if it means you have to chase them down first. Then they get "cuddled" till they submit.
LOL, what you end up with is either roosters who are big pets (RIP, Phillip the snuggly house rooster) or those who will respectfully give you a wide berth - as it offends their dignity to be picked up and baby carried.

The reason I raised 37 roosters (I didn't hatch these, I actually ordered them from a hatchery) was to keep 3. Anyone who was rough with the ladies went in the crockpot. Anyone who fought the other roosters went in the crockpot. Anyone who displayed bad attitude of any sort ... you get it.
And in the meantime they were awesome bug control.

I know not everyone can raise that many roosters, but what I recommend is to raise as many as you can feed for a summer and cull. Because what I have left are roosters who are gentlemanly with the hens, bringing them treats, dancing for them, getting into nests and crooning for them to come lay eggs, respectful of humans and watchful for predators (we have pretty heavy predator population here, Nature did some culling as well)
One Buff lost some tail feathers and gained a limp when he actually did try his best to protect a hen from a raccoon. He didn't accomplish it on his own - we heard the ruckus and ran out with the dogs - but it is the thought that counts. He's a keeper.
If I have 3 roosters and some hens in my sight and a hawk flies overhead and two boys sound the alarm, one of those dashes at the hens to herd them to safety and the last guy runs for cover silently - guess who's 1st choice, 2nd choice and dinner?
If I toss out treats and one pecks a hen in the head when she reaches under him and another grabs a treat and goes off to one side and drops it and sings for his girls I've just narrowed my selection again.

LOL, or you can find someone like me who likes roosters and just buy one. I ended up with 10 very well-mannered boys and sold 4 this week and have another buyer lined up.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

The only way a rooster is going to protect the hens from a **** or fox is by throwing himself, loudly, into the jaws of death. Hopefully you will hear his death screams and come running fast enough to save the hens.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I had a Rhode Island Red 40 years ago who was a wonderful rooster, but I've heard that RIR are no longer the same breed that they once were. I think mine was an "old fashioned RIR"

He was huge and had spurs 3 inches long. He was so big that if he came at you, it was like being attacked by a goose, and just about any critter would back down from him. But he was very dignified and safe around humans. He would have been offended to be thought a pet, because he was king of the barnyard, but he was a very benevolent ruler.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

i think itll be as *otter* sugested get a few and well.. dispose of the mean, il temperd by means of the cooking pot or BBQ, i personally seem to dislike RIR simply because all of the ones my FAM had were very ragidly looking not full featherd and scruffy looking. i think ill recomend that he invest in an assortment of Orpingtons as _*karen in alabam *_ suggest between her and other threads going on at the same time under poultry .

if a buff rooster and a black hen etc etc were to hatch out a clutch what colors would the chicks be a splotchy color or is one color dominant over another?


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Honorine found this; http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=381259



kirkmcquest said:


> The only way a rooster is going to protect the hens from a **** or fox is by throwing himself, loudly, into the jaws of death. Hopefully you will hear his death screams and come running fast enough to save the hens.


Pretty much. You've got a minute because he'll start shrieking first and then throw himself spurring and flapping at the predator. Less a death scream then a battle cry. And some predators will actually back down. Good prey doesn't attack. 
Our young dog is learning to go dashing to a rooster's alarm call, as when we hear it we yell for the dogs and run for the ruckus. Deacon Pup likes the excitement and praise so in another year when he's grown he'll be more then happy to back up the rooster without us - poultry guard in the making. But a good rooster to sound the alarm is always your best first line of defense. Dogs and humans get distracted, but a good roosters focus is 110% on his harem.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

sounds great that you have agood dog to run in for the rescue im afraid my little chihuahuas would just want to play...


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have 5 very nice roosters. 3 Delawares and 2 White Rhode Islands. I was very pleasantly surprised about the white rhode island roosters. Rhode island reds are very mean birds but the whites are polite little guys and the hens like them a lot. The Delawares are a sweet bird any way not at all agressive. They would make a good pet for a kid. Avoid rhode island reds they are mean unpredictable birds.
Linda


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a young buff Brahma rooster. He is great with my children, butnot so good with the girls. He peck at them if they get in his way and pulls feathers to grab them. Hope he will out grow this or will have to find a replacement.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

ill have him check into the delewares and personally ive never seen a brahama looks like im going to google 

them r cute.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I would stay away from the Barred Rock roosters. Our experience with them has not been good.

So far, the best rooster we have had is a black silkie. He is great with his girls, calls them over and gives them food, hardly any feather pulling. He, Sue (yes, a boy named Sue) is great with the children, however he doesn't like my husband. My kids carry Sue around like a baby. Sue has been sled riding and also likes bike rides  He rarely crows unless he hears something, he is always on the alert. I personally don't care for the silkies, because of how they look, but Sue is one nice rooster.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

see (((I))) LOVE silkies to me they just look so cool and i have them on my wish list for when (((I))) can get some land sometimes its hard to validate them in my mind as they lay such small eggs few and far between but they sure make up for it with the broodiness and cute factor


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think breed has a lot to do with it. I've got a production RIR that I never meant to keep, but he will defend little chicks from bigger birds and is very gentle with the ladies. They all follow him like groupies. Even as a chick he stood out for his manners (sadly, and ugliness) and earned a place as flock rooster.
And I've got 2 BRs for sale because they're so nice in build, color and manners that it seems a waste to eat them.

I've only known one RIWhite (we didn't raise him) and he was a hellion, mean as spite. I won't put down the whole breed based on it. 

I think it's less breed then individual. Luck of the draw, sweethearts and meanies in each breed - unless you know the exact bloodline and that temperament was selected for in that bloodline. Decide what "eyecandy" you prefer and raise a dozen and keep the nicest. Or find a breeder and meet their birds. Pick up a hen. My roosters will follow you all concerned - but stay a few feet away. That's the temperament I would look for.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

sounds good thank you so much for all your help in helping him pick a breed i think he will have quite alot of fun picking out and trying the differant breeds


----------



## hayzor (Dec 8, 2003)

My rooster stays away from me, which is nice, because I kick him everytime he's within my foot distance. 
We've had several types of roosters and never seen one that even attempts to stand up to a predator. They all manage to run faster than the hens when there is trouble. 
Nice and protective rooster - thats a tall order.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

The cochin hens are not the "greatest" of layers...however...I'm getting a large egg every other day. For me, it's worth it to have such an ornamental, calm, bird, as well as eggs. The color variety I'm getting with breeding them is really such a pleasure!
I do keep a few cuckoo maran, buff orps, and black copper marans for extra eggs, I like to give my friends. I am now looking into REd Stars, which are said to be GREAT layers, and low on feed consumption. Never go broody. But to answer your question for the roosters...I favor Cochins.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

For sweet cockerels, we've had great luck with Americaunas. Now, I know that folks will say it's bird-specific, but we've had some roosters that were just nasty sons-a'-guns. Barred rocks were the worst, though.

We have two Americaunas right now: Ninja and Micro-Ninja. Ninja the Elder is getting on, isn't too interested in breeding the hens like he used to, but is still very watchful of the chickens, ducks,and turkeys. Micro-Ninja is about 7 months old, is VERY interested in the ladies (who accommodate him) and they all get along swimmingly. No posturing for position between the two males, no fighting over the females...

<shrug> Like I said, it could be just dumb luck. But I like the guys.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Hands down, I'd have a Buckeye. They are larger than most, calm to handle, excellent watchdogs, and from what I've had bred at my farm, really really good with the hens. My hens love my big roo so much that they willingly squat on the ground for him to mount them, and he never pulls feathers from the back of their heads.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I guess I'll put in my 2 cents worth. When we bought our first set of chicks 4 years ago I ordered 12 BO and 13 Delaware hens. As it always goes with McMurray they send you a free exotic and just "somehow" it always happens to be a rooster. Our free Americuna rooster went away because he was horrible with the girls. On the other hand there just happened to be a Delaware roo in the bunch too. He was about 24 weeks old before he figured out he wasn't a hen. Our Delaware roo is so gentle and always makes sure the girls are getting enough to eat. I think he is truley a wonderful roo. We also have another roo in with the flock now, he is a Phoenix. Sometimes there is a little squabble, but rarely. The phoenix roo is a sweet guy too, not as sweet as my Delaware though.

BTW- the Deleware hens are good layers but have a tendancy to be loud and obnoxious!

Lillian


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

I guess I should mention we have also had BO roo that was eaten by a coyote and probably left a rotten taste in his mouth because he was so mean! Also a Silver Spangled Hamburg and he also was rotton to the core but sure made good soup!!

Lillian


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I read somewhere about one year-old roosters being more prone to turning mean. Our BO turned mean at one year old so we ate him.

The two young roosters we have now are both pretty nice so far. One is a RIR and the other a Red Star. They were hatched out last spring so aren't yet past the one year mark.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

The best rooster I ever had was a Black Australorp. He would find food for the girls and call them over, I never saw that rooster eat anything he found, for himself. He would stand up on a little mound and just watch over them constantly. And I did see him fight off a fox one day, the fox turned and ran. 

the meanest ones ever were the New Hampshire Reds!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Our Delaware roosters have never been aggressive toward us.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

one thing i can tell for sure from reading all of the posts' is that it really is different for each cock some RIR are nice Many mean Delawares Nice others saw the cooking pot early if it were not. thank goodness for HST this place is truly a wealth of knowledge and informed opinions "real life" experience's


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Of my (many) roos my favs are: Cuckoo Marans, Buff Orpington and Blue Orpington. These are all really gentle with the girls and call them over when they find food. All roo's are protective of the girls and none are mean to people. The mean ones get turned into dogfood. Other breeds I have are Barred Rock, White leghorn, Americauna, and a couple crosses.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got a big black australorp (and I mean turkey size almost!) that croons to me every time I go into the coop.. I "awwwwwwwe" back and he keeps on crooning. My splash silkie is also a good one, gentle and always calling the girls for food.
Unfortunately this past summer/fall my ameraucana and cuckoo maran roos that were both respectful to me and my grandkids were killed by predators. My old dog just wasn't doing her job so I got a lgd so problem solved but too late for my good roos 
I keep my roos separate from the girls during the winter when I don't need fertilized eggs and in spring I separate them into their own flocks for breeding purposes. So in the fall I looked for the roos with good dispositions that get along with others and for the quieter, gentler ones. I'm hoping I made good selections...


----------



## nutsburg (Dec 7, 2007)

My buff Brahma will be turned into soup! The jerk just tried to take a chunk out of my leg. If I wasn't in jeans, I would be missing a piece of flesh. As is, he broke the skin and left my children scared to venture into the chicken run. Now I just have to wait for it to warm up to do in that  rooster. On the bright side, I just got a silkie rooster and have high hopes for him.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

nutsburg said:


> My buff Brahma will be turned into soup! The jerk just tried to take a chunk out of my leg. If I wasn't in jeans, I would be missing a piece of flesh. As is, he broke the skin and left my children scared to venture into the chicken run. Now I just have to wait for it to warm up to do in that  rooster. On the bright side, I just got a silkie rooster and have high hopes for him.


i defiantly would not put up with a roo taking a chunk out of my leg i would have dispatched him right there! enjoy the BBQ


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm always worried about the kids getting attacked so I'm always warning them to be alert when they go into the coops. 
Salmonslayer you really have to check out the hendersons guide on the net which is a good chart with egg laying traits, size, durability, etc of every breed imaginable.
I'm very happy with the australorps for size, they start laying about 6 months and they never fail to lay an egg a day the first year.....until some go broody. The ameraucanas also lay very well in the cold below 0 winters.


----------



## MountainMama (Oct 20, 2002)

After many years of having MEAN roosters that I was afraid of.... I finally got a Copper Maran and he is wonderful. He is not only beautiful but is the most gentle rooster that I have ever been around. He even lets me carry him around and lets the kids pet him. I also love the feathers on his feet and his beautiful colors.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

I like my Cochins. We do get a lot of eggs from our girls--usually one a day-- and the roos are gentle with people, protective of their chicks, and are great fathers. Our roos are often seen with chicks at their feet while dad is clucking happily showing where to get the goodies. We love them.

I also have Golden Laced Wyandotte boys. I haven't had chicks from them yet, but they are also gentle with people, watchful and protective of their hens.

Shere


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

nutsburg said:


> My buff Brahma will be turned into soup! The jerk just tried to take a chunk out of my leg. If I wasn't in jeans, I would be missing a piece of flesh. As is, he broke the skin and left my children scared to venture into the chicken run. Now I just have to wait for it to warm up to do in that  rooster. On the bright side, I just got a silkie rooster and have high hopes for him.


Yikes! I agree SOUP! We have a rule around here. IF its mean, its freezer therapy for whatever it is. A roo is allowed ONE mistake. But that is it. Same goes with anything else around here. Pig, goat what have you.
If its a danger to my son or us, its history.

Shere


----------

